# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ΚΕΡΑΙΑ  ΠΟΜΠΟΥ

## kostas30

Παιδια η κεραια  ειναι το Α & το Ω  σε ενα συστημα εκπομπης , εγω ασχολουμαι με κεραιες  και εχω  φαει τα ματια μου πανω απο  το ANTENNA HANDBOOK. Καλο θα ηταν να διαβασεται καποια  πραγματα πανω σε κεραιες να μαθεται πως δουλευει  η καθε κεραια,η μαλλον να προσαρμοσετε  τις απαιτησεις  σας  με  μια σωστη  κεραια.  Μην περιμενετε να τα βρητε  ετοιμα  γιατι δεν θα καταλαβετε ποτε πως  λειτουργουν. Χρειαζεται  υπομονη   και επιμονη   για να πετυχης κατι μονος  σου, και οταν το  πετυχης   σιγουρα  νιωθεις   πολυ καλυτερα  απο το να σου δωσουν κατι ετοιμο  και να το αντιγραψεις  χωρις να ξερεις  πως  δουλευη.  :OK:   :OK:

----------


## billos1989

συμφωνω μαζι σου κωστα και δεν εχω καμια αντιρηση να κατσω να διαβασω οποτε εχω χρονο.αλλα απο που θα προμηθευτω ενα τετοιο βιβλιο.πως το λενε??  :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas30

ANTENNA HANDBOOK  Βασιλη θα το βρεις σε τεχνικα  βιβλιοπωλεια.

----------


## billos1989

οκ φιλε μου.γνωριζεις μηπως που κυμενεται σε τιμη εννοω??  :Question:   :Question:   :Very Happy:  λεει γενικα για ολες τις κεραιες ή μονο εκπομπης??

----------


## kostas30

κοντα στα  50ευρο  .  τα παντα επανω στις κεραιες

----------


## electron

Πολύ σωστά όσα είπες Κώστα,εμείς κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε ωστε να δίνουμε κάποιες απαντήσεις στα εύλογα ερωτήματα όσων ξεκινούν τώρα να ασχοληθούν,όμως κι αυτοί από την σειρά τους θα πρέπει να έχουν ένα υποβαθρο ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα αυτά που γράφουμε.

----------


## electronic

Καλησπέρα. Σημαντικές πληροφορίες και αρκετά σχέδια για κεραίες βρήκα στο site αυτό ..  http://www.ac6v.com/antprojects.htm  . Ο Βασίλης και όποιος φίλος θέλει μπορεί να μάθει αρκετά πράγματα…   :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ  Ο ELECTRONIC  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Shocked:

----------


## tzitzikas

ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειστε στο κεντρο μιας πολης που εχει το σχημα μιας λωριδας (Θεσσαλονικη συγκεκριμενα) και θελετε να στειλετε ισχυρο σημα στα δυο τμηματα (αριστερα και δεξια) της πολης και ελαχιστο μπροστα σας και πισω σας. τι κεραια θα χρησιμοποιουσατε???? υποθετω οτι μια λυση θα ηταν 1 η δυο διπολα με ανκλαστηρα που θα κοιτανε μπροστα σας η πισγω σας. θα μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω δυο yagi 3 στοιχειων που να κοιτανε αντιθετα κατα 120-180 μοιρες? γενικως ας μου δωσει καποιος μια απαντηση γιατι δε βρισκω την καταλληλη λυση.  :Hammer:

----------


## kostas30

Eγω θα σου προτεινα  να βαλεις  δυο linear  με κοινη  οδηγηση  κ με ξεχωριστες  κεραιες ,  το ειχα  κανει πριν 2 χρονια  και πηγε πολυ καλα η μαγκια ειναι να προσαρμοσης  την οδηγηση  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tzitzikas

βασικα εχω 1 linear 600 watt. σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι προτεινεις? με 1 collinear 2 διπολων χωρις κατευθηντηρες (με ανακλαστηρες)  που να κοιταει απο τι μια πλευρα στην αλλη στελνω αρκετο σημα ετσι? (οχι οπωσ εκει που κοιταει αλλα αρκετο υποθετω)

----------


## electron

> βασικα εχω 1 linear 600 watt. σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι προτεινεις? με 1 collinear 2 διπολων χωρις κατευθηντηρες (με ανακλαστηρες)  που να κοιταει απο τι μια πλευρα στην αλλη στελνω αρκετο σημα ετσι? (οχι οπωσ εκει που κοιταει αλλα αρκετο υποθετω)



Tzitzika μια collinear με 2 yagi προσανατολισμένες αντίθετα την μια από την άλλη θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε για τις απαιτήσεις σου ( εκπομπή κυρίως δεξιά και αριστερά και ελάχιστη μπροστά και πίσω).

----------


## radioamateur

Θα ήθελα καποιες περισσοτερες πληροφορίες για τη διαδικασια προσαρμογης δυο yagi με διαφορα φασης 180 μοιρων.Αν ισχυει η ίδια διαδικασια προσαρμογης οπως σε δυο συμφασικα διπολα τοτε κανενα προβλημα.
Οραματιζομαι μια κεραια τεσσαρων yagi σε διαταξη τετοια ουτως ωστε να κοιταζουν τοποθετημενες στο "ιδιο επιπεδο" στα τεσσερα διαφορετικα σημεια του οριζοντα.Θα ηθελα να με ενημερωσει καποιος εαν γνωριζει εαν πραγματικα μπορει να γινει η προσαρμογη των 4 yagi τοποθετημενες με τη διαταξη που ανεφερα και πως ακριβως.
Φανταζομαι ότι μια κεραια κατευθυνομενη και στα τεσσερα σημεια του οριζοντα θα ακτιβολει τελεια και την ελαχιστη ισχυ.Ειναι ομως δυνατη η προσαρμογη;

Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

πανω σε αυτο που ειπες electron. θα μπορουσα δηλαδη να εχω δυο διπολα yagi 3 στοιχειων που να ειναι σε μεταξυ τους γωνια 180 μοιρες?
θα μπορουσε αυτη η γωνια να ειναι μικροτερη? π.χ 120 μοιρες? η αποσταση μεταξυ των boom θα ηταν παλι 3/4*λ?
οι προσαρμογες απο το coaxial των 50 ωμ μεχρι τα 2 διπολα θα ηταν παλι coaxial 75 ohm 3/4*λ?
δωσε μου καποιες παραπανω πληροφοριες και γενικα ειναι δοκιμασμενο?
επισης αν μπορεις πες μου αν χρησιμοποιησω splitter λ/4 με τι καλωδιο (μηκος & αντισταση) τροφοδοτω τα 2 διπολα. ευχαριστω.

----------


## kostas30

AN SE ENA ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ COLINEAR ΟΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ  ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ   ΤΑ  ΕΧΑΣΕΣ  ΟΛΑ  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ    ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΦΑΣΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ  ΚΑΙ ΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ

----------


## tzitzikas

σε τι καταστημα θα βρω αλουμινοσωληνες κυλινδρικους και τετραγωνους καθως και φυλλα αλουμινιου για να φτιαξω διπολα? μηπως ξερει κανεις ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ κανα μαγαζι που να κοβει οσο θελω?

----------


## kostas30

ΥΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΡΕ  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  ΚΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## electron

Κάποιους τύπους για προσαρμογή διπόλων ή yagi υπό λειτουργία διαφορετικής γωνίας δυστυχώς δεν έχω και θα με ενδιέφερε να τους είχα.Αυτό που γνωρίζω και γω και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κώστα,είναι ότι για να δουλέψει ένα τέτοιο κεραιοσύστημα σωστά εκτός από την χρήση των καταλληλων τύπων,θα πρέπει να πειραματιστείς και στην πράξη για να βγεί ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα. Πολλές φορές μου έχει τύχει άλλα πράγματα να υπολογίζω στο χαρτί και άλλα να προκύπτουν στη πράξη, τα rf γενικά σε κάνουν να χτυπιέσαι αρκετές φορές  :Head:   :Hammer:

----------


## moutoulos

Οντως ετσι ειναι!!.  :Head:   :Hammer:   :Head:  :Hammer:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Head:  :Hammer:

----------


## tzitzikas

μια ερωτηση. ο συντελεστης βραχυνσης του αλουμινίου ποσο ειναι? πως υπολογιζεται με βαση την διαμετρο του σωληνα?. θελω να χρησιμοποιησω σωληνα διαμετρου 2 cm. καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι 0.925.ειναι σωστο?
αλλου ειδα 0.94. κανεις να με διαφωτισει?

----------


## electron

> μια ερωτηση. ο συντελεστης βραχυνσης του αλουμινίου ποσο ειναι? πως υπολογιζεται με βαση την διαμετρο του σωληνα?. θελω να χρησιμοποιησω σωληνα διαμετρου 2 cm. καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι 0.925.ειναι σωστο?
> αλλου ειδα 0.94. κανεις να με διαφωτισει?



 Η θεωρία λέει ότι για συχνότητες πάνω από 3mhz ο συντελεστής αυτός είναι χοντρικά 0.94 και μπορεί να αποκλίνει αναλόγα με την διατομή των στοιχείων. Υπάρχει ο τύπος λ/d(m) από τον οποίο προκύπτει ένας καθαρός αριθμός.Αυτό τον αριθμό τον αντιστοιχείς σε μια καμπύλη (δυστυχώς δεν έχω τρόπο να την ανεβάσω) και βρίσκεις το κ επίσης καθαρός αριθμός.Τελοςλ= κ*λ/2 όπου βρίσκεις το πραγματικό μήκος των στοιχείων.Πάντως γενικά αν βάλεις μια μέση τιμή 0.965 χωρίς να κάνεις την παραπάνω διαδικασία,δεν έχεις μεγάλο σφάλμα απόκλισης.

----------


## tzitzikas

για πες φιλε  electron για διαμετρο σωληνα 2 cm ποσος συντελεστης βγανει απο την καμπυλη? μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω αυτη την καμπυλη?

----------


## electron

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω μπροστά μου την καμπύλη αυτή.Πιθανότατα αύριο να σου πώ για τα 2cm πόσο είναι το β(συντελεστής βραχύνσεως).Τώρα για να την βρείς σε κάποιο βιβλίο δεν έχω υπόψην να σου πώ.Εγώ αυτά τα έχω από φοιτητής όταν ήμουν και είναι χειρόγραφα.

----------


## electron

Επανέρχομαι tzitzika για να σου πώ ότι με 2cm διάμετρο στοιχείων και για συχνότητα 100mhz(δεν μου είπες την δικιά σου) ο συντελεστής προκύπτει 0.92

----------


## tzitzikas

103.3 mhz
τοσο περίπου μου εδινε ενα σχεδιο (συγκεκριμενα 0.925) αλλα βάζοντας το σε ένα προγραμμα (το quick yagi 4) μου εβγαζε φουλ στασιμα, ενω εβρισκε καταλληλο μηκος ενεργου στοιχειου (για ελάχιστα στασιμα) αυτο που προεκυπτε με συντελεστη 0.94.
χρησιμοποιει κανεις κανα καλο προγραμμα για σχεδιασμο yagi και αν ναι ποιο?

----------


## electron

Μην βασίζεσαι τόσο στα προγράμματα εξομείωσης όσο στην πράξη και στο φινάλε αν δεν πάει και κάτι στράφι ποτέ δεν θα είσαι σίγουρος για το τι ισχύει πρακτικά.

----------


## kostas30

YAGIMAX     ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ  ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.

----------


## tzitzikas

Μια ερωτηση: σε μια κεραια yagi με gamma match το ενεργο διπολο ειναι "ηλεκτρικα" συνδεδεμενο πάνω στο boom? σωστα δε καταλαβα?δηλαδη απευθειας συνδεδεμενο χωρις μονωτικα ε?

----------


## electron

Σε μια οποιαδήποτε κεραία με τέτοια προσαρμογή, το ενεργό στοιχείο που ουσιαστικά είναι το μικρό κομμάτι της ψύχας ενός RG213 ,δεν είναι ηλεκτρικά συνδεδεμένο με το υπόλοιπο σώμα της κεραίας.

----------


## tzitzikas

ναι δεν λεω για το την ψυχα του gamma αλλα για το ενεργο διπολο που ειναι λ/2.αυτο απο οτι εχω δει φωτος συνδεεται απευθειας στο boom.

----------


## electron

Ναι όντως έτσι είναι,γι'αυτό και είπα ότι το ενεργό μέρος του διπόλου είναι το κομμάτι από το RG213,εκεί δηλαδή πάει το + της καθόδου.Το υπόλοιπα στοιχεία συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του διπόλου λ/2 είναι ηλεκτρικά συνδεδεμένα με το -

----------


## tzitzikas

μου δωσαν την πληροφορια οτι αν βαλω 2 yagi διπολα στο ιδιο επιπεδο και σε γωνια 110 μοιρες μεταξυ τους μπορω να επιτυχω κατευθυνομενη εκπομπη πανω σε προς 2 αντιθετες κατευθυνσεις.ισχυεει αυτο?αν ναι πως τοποθετουνται τα διπολα σε σχεση με τις 2 κατευθυνσεις? δηλαδη τι γωνιες εχουν σε σχεση με τισ 2 κατευθυνσεις.???/

----------


## electron

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτησή σου φίλε tzitzika, αλλά αυτός που σου έδωσε αυτή την πληροφορία θα πρέπει να έβγαλε αυτό το συμπέρασμα βάση κάποιων τύπων και επιπλέον να έχει στήσει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα. Όπως όμως και να έχει το θέμα, τα αποτελέσματα της κατευθυνόμενης εκπομπής μόνο δουλέύοντάς τα στην πράξη, όπως είπαμε, βλέπεις αν θα σου βγούν ή όχι. Επομένως ότι κι αν πούμε τώρα θα είναι απόλυτα σχετικό.

----------


## gsmaster

*tzitzikas*, Τα posts για το πρόγραμμα σου μεταφέρθηκαν σε νέο θέμα, στην κατάλληλη ενότητα εδώ

----------


## tzitzikas

Στο section Software  του forum το νεο προγραμμά μου Easy Splitter version 1.0 που υπολογιζει διαστασεις, σύνθετη αντιστασταση για λ/4 splitter/combiner. Περιμενω σχολια - προτασεις.

----------


## colt3003

συγνώμη για το Off topic αλλά βλέποντας τη φώτο με τις yagi μου δημιουργήθηκαν 2 απορίες:
1. η αριστερή κοιτάζει κάπως χαμηλά. είναι εσκεμένο η λάσκαρε ο σφυγκτήρας ?
2. οι 2 δεξιές δεν είναι πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους ? ή είναι η φώτογραφία που τις κάνει να φαίνονται έτσι. τις έχεις ταιράξει για το μηχανικό μήκος ?

----------


## kostas30

1  η αριστερη μαγκωσε  μια αντιριδα και την εκανε ετσι
2 η αποσταση ειναι boom me boom l/2
οι κεραιες αυτες ηταν πολυ ταλαιπωριμενες για και πηγαν στο καλο  :Rolling Eyes: 
τωρα εχω δυο  διπολακια με φοβερα αποτελεσματα στα  18 μετρα

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε Κωστα απο οσα διαβαζα στην ενοτητα αυτη και δεδομενης της δυνατοτητας που εχουμε οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας να χρησιμοποιουμε κεραιες εκπομπης με ενα,δυο ή το πολυ τεσσερα διπολα αλλα όχι οχτω ή παραπανω θα ηθελα να μου εξηγησεις πως ακριβως μπορω να προσαρμοσω την εξοδο ενος πομπου στην εισοδο δυο διαφορετικων ενισχυτων (linear) με κεραιες διαφορετικες εκπομπης κατευθυνομενες διαταξη η οποια ανεφερες οτι πηγε παραπολυ καλα.

----------


## kostas30

μακαρι να μπορουσα  να βαλω   4 η 8  διπολα στο ιδανικο υψος που χρειαζονται.   Η προσαρμογη των linear  δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο  τα λινεαρ ειναι λαμπατα,  στην εισοδο εχουμε το κλασικο π τουλαχιστον σε ενα απο τα δυο λινεαρ  η και στα 2  ,η το ενα  με τον ενα μεταβλητο. στην αρχη ειχα φτιαξει  ενα coupler  αλλα μετα ειδα οτι δεν ηταν απαραιτητο .  με ενα τ πανω στο pll δυο γραμμες κομενες  l/2 .  πρωτα συντονιζουμε το ενα λινεαρ με  τη μια γραμμη  μετα το αλλο μονο του  βαζουμε  και τα δυο και πειραζουμε τους μεταβλητους  μεχρι να φερουμε τα οδηγα στα ma που θελουμε πρεπει το pll να μπορει να αυξομειωνει τα βαττ  για να κανουμε την ρυθμιση οπως ακριβως θελουμε. ειναι αρκετα απλο εγω επαιζα την 4cx1500 μαζι  me thn 4cx250 με δυο διαφορετικες yagi  3aρες και γαζονε  το  ιδιο εχω φτιαξει και σε εναν γειτονα  με δυο 4αρες yagi  και με μια 4cx800 kai me mia 4xc250  και αυτος παει παρα πολυ καλα. ειναι αυτος που τρωγεται με τον blackman. radio κουρσαρος.

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε Κωστα αν καταλαβα καλα στην εξοδο του exciter μπαινει ενα ταφ  και ακουθουν δυο γραμμες απο καλωδιο ομωαξωνικο σε μηκος περιπου λ/2 επι τον συντελεστη βραχυνσης ομως ή δεν παιζει ρόλο;Και κατι ακομα το καλωδιο αυτο πρεπει να ειναι 50Ω ή 75Ω; Φανταζομαι η διαταξη για την οποια εκανες εκτενή αναφορα οχι απλα θα πηγαινει καλα, θα πηγαινει σφαιρα στην κατευθυνση. Οσον αφορα το Μαριο τον Blackman φανταζομαι ο,τι ο ανθρωπος ειναι ερασιτεχνης επαγγελματιας.Τον θυμαμαι από παραπολυ παλια που εκπεμπε στους 99,5mhz μαλλον απο νοτια προαστια αλλα το ακροατηριο ηταν φανατικο.Απορω γιατι τοσο κυνηγι!Θυμαμαι οτι μια φορα και εναν καιρό ειχε γινει λογος για συχνοτητες ερασιτεχνικες πανω απο τους 106 ή 107 mhz και ετρεξαν πολλοι να αγορασουν pll προδιαγραφων (και καλα) της εποχης.Και τελικα σημερα πλην του Blackman "ερασιτεχνη ακουω ερασιτεχνη δεν βλεπω" στην  μπαντα των fm (σχήμα λογου)....ή κανω λαθος;

----------


## mantr

θα είθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει με απλά λόγια(γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με τα παραπάνω και δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος) πώς μπορεί να γίνει η σύνδεση ενός πομπού με δύο ενισχυτές. Απ΄ότι καταλαβαινω από τα προαναφερθέντα αλλά και απ΄ότι μπορώ να φανταστώ στην έξοδο το πομπού βιδώνουμε ένα ταφ (Τ) ,(αντάπτορα, αν λεγεται έτσι) στην συνέχεια τοποθετούμε δύο καλώδια από τον '' αντάπτορα'' προς τους δύο ενισχυτές.
 Ερώτηση: το ταφ (Τ) είναι απλός αντάπτορας με μια εισοδο και δύο εξόδους ή είναι σπίτερ; 
                το μήκος των δύο (ίδιων :Wink:  καλωδίων που συνδέονται στους ενυσχυτές πόσο πρέπει να είναι;

  έχω καταλάβει καλά ή λέω βλακειες;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Παιδια η κεραια  ειναι το Α & το Ω  σε ενα συστημα εκπομπης , εγω ασχολουμαι με κεραιες  και εχω  φαει τα ματια μου πανω απο  το ANTENNA HANDBOOK. Καλο θα ηταν να διαβασεται καποια  πραγματα πανω σε κεραιες να μαθεται πως δουλευει  η καθε κεραια,η μαλλον να προσαρμοσετε  τις απαιτησεις  σας  με  μια σωστη  κεραια.  Μην περιμενετε να τα βρητε  ετοιμα  γιατι δεν θα καταλαβετε ποτε πως  λειτουργουν. Χρειαζεται  υπομονη   και επιμονη   για να πετυχης κατι μονος  σου, και οταν το  πετυχης   σιγουρα  νιωθεις   πολυ καλυτερα  απο το να σου δωσουν κατι ετοιμο  και να το αντιγραψεις  χωρις να ξερεις  πως  δουλευη.



να ρωτήσω κάτι, αυτο είναι το antenna handbook;
=> https://www.doctrine.quantico.usmc.m...ubs/r3403c.pdf
αν δεν δουλεύει αυτό εδώ ειναι λάιτ εκδοση=> http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:...r&ct=clnk&cd=1

----------


## antonis_p

μπορεις να βρεις το antenna handbook ειτε στην Ενωση Ελληνως Ραδιοερασιτεχνων (Αχιλλεως 60) ειτε στον Παπασωτηριου. Ειναι εκδοση της ARRL, της Αμερικανικης εκδοσης ραδιοερασιτεχνων. Νομιζω οτι μπορεις να το αγορασεις και online απο το site της.

----------

